# Japanese Eye Test



## S.J.




----------



## Mr. H.

Ha! I had to take my glasses off to catch that LOL.


----------



## Tank

Nice one


----------



## Gracie

Quaint. Not.


----------



## Noomi

I did it wearing my glasses and with them off and I don't see any words at all. Hmm...


----------



## Indofred

Sorry, I can't read it as I'm shagging 4 young ladies at the moment.
Perhaps I'll try later.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## ThirdTerm

It reads "NO SEX CAUSES BAD EYES" if you actually pull your eyes as instructed. 





(CHINESE FOOD FESTIVAL)





(EUREKA)





Schrödinger's Cat is Alive/Dead Black T-Shirt


----------



## bianco

More likely it's all the mercury-laden whale meat they're eating.


----------



## Two Thumbs

S.J. said:


>



That's wacist


----------



## Misty

I could read all of it with no eye tricks. I must be turning japanese I really think so.


----------



## Unkotare

That was some stupid shit, as expected.


----------



## S.J.

Unkie throws another neg, as expected.  Not getting enough attention?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkie throws another neg, as expected.  Not getting enough attention?




Who asked you to post stupid shit? Nobody? Then stop bitching, bitch.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkie throws another neg, as expected.  Not getting enough attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked you to post stupid shit? Nobody? Then stop bitching, bitch.
Click to expand...

Everybody knows you're a little cock roach.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkie throws another neg, as expected.  Not getting enough attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked you to post stupid shit? Nobody? Then stop bitching, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody knows you're a little cock roach.
Click to expand...



Don't post stupid shit to start with and you won't have these problems, bitch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Unkotare said:


> That was some stupid shit, as expected.



  Fuk Yu round eye!


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked you to post stupid shit? Nobody? Then stop bitching, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows you're a little cock roach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post stupid shit to start with and you won't have these problems, bitch.
Click to expand...

You're not significant enough to be a problem, pus pocket.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows you're a little cock roach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post stupid shit to start with and you won't have these problems, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not significant enough to be a problem...
Click to expand...




Yet here you are posting about it, trying in vain to defend yourself, bitch.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post stupid shit to start with and you won't have these problems, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not significant enough to be a problem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are posting about it, trying in vain to defend yourself, bitch.
Click to expand...

Wassamatter, Dingleberry, the other kids won't let you play?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> the other kids won't let you play?




What do you mean?


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other kids won't let you play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...

You don't know?  Are you stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

If you hadn't posted stupid shit to start with you wouldn't have to post nonsense like this in a desperate bid to draw attention away from your embarrassment. Next time think more carefully and don't post stupid shit.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> If you hadn't posted stupid shit to start with you wouldn't have to post nonsense like this in a desperate bid to draw attention away from your embarrassment. Next time think more carefully and don't post stupid shit.


Just curious, do you stalk professionally or is it just a hobby?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hadn't posted stupid shit to start with you wouldn't have to post nonsense like this in a desperate bid to draw attention away from your embarrassment. Next time think more carefully and don't post stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you stalk professionally or is it just a hobby?
Click to expand...


Just curious, do you suffer from some form of OCD that compels you to keep digging no matter how deep the hole you've made for yourself?


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hadn't posted stupid shit to start with you wouldn't have to post nonsense like this in a desperate bid to draw attention away from your embarrassment. Next time think more carefully and don't post stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you stalk professionally or is it just a hobby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you suffer from some form of OCD that compels you to keep digging no matter how deep the hole you've made for yourself?
Click to expand...

As he continues his stalking.


----------



## Unkotare

Start a new thread if you feel compelled to say some new stupid thing.


----------

